# how do you get rid of ants... FOREVER?



## queenofdisaster (Jul 27, 2006)

well, ant baits... don't work
raid. doesn't work.
caulking every single nook and cranny in my apt. doesn't work.

i have resorted to spraying all-purpose cleaner with bleach all over them.

filthy bastards.

any suggestions?


----------



## caffn8me (Jul 27, 2006)

Beinig entirely serious, ants are difficult to get rid of.  If Raid hasn't worked then you need to consider calling in a professional pest exterminator as they tend to have all sorts of tricks up their sleeves.  It's likely that the problem will come back every year though. If you rent your apartment, it may be something you can get the owners to pay for.  Good luck!


----------



## Raerae (Jul 27, 2006)

are the going after water, or food?

If it's food, just make sure to clean up, take your trash out often, etc...

If it's water, your just gonna have to wait for the hot season to end...  your getting ants cuz it's hot out, they will go away when it cools down.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jul 27, 2006)

I used this stuff called Tero. It looks like some clear type syrup stuff. And those things got rid of them quick, and I didn't see them come back either.


----------



## litlaur (Jul 27, 2006)

Also if you're in an apartment, they could be coming from your neighbor's apartment.

I share your frustration, I really do. We've been getting a lot of Palmetto bugs (the big roaches) and centipedes because the area behind our building is wooded.

At my last apartment, we once got a sack of bad potatoes and ended up with a swarm of those tiny flies. At one point we threw out all food that wasn't completely sealed and fogged the apartment, but still never got rid of them completely.

Good luck!


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jul 28, 2006)

I've used the foggers with success before. We get them in the spring, but for some reason, they only come in our main bathroom. Anyway, the fogger things work well for the small area. I don't know how well it would work for the whole apt. If you have any pets, make sure you have another place to keep them for a while before you use the fogger.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 28, 2006)

palmetto bugs make me want to stab something. I so hated that about Georgia. Then again, there were no junebugs there, so that was a good thing.
However, if the ants are outside, put cornmeal on the mound.


----------



## Another Janice! (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 
_I used this stuff called Tero. It looks like some clear type syrup stuff. And those things got rid of them quick, and I didn't see them come back either._

 

Terro is by far the best thing on the market.  It is a thick, clear syrup like Island Girl said.  You tear off a piece of cardboard and put a quarter sized drop on it.  Put the little pieces of cardboard wherever you see the most ants (were talking about the little piss ants, right?)  Within an hour, you will see them SWARMING all over the Terro.  They take it back to the nest and murderize (lol) all the other little bastards.  They bring it back as food and it ends up killing the whole nest.  I usually leave the cardboard out for a few days.


FWIW...ants are the cleanest pests.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jul 28, 2006)

yeah im going to try that... definitely!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jul 28, 2006)

They also have it in a trap. And you just set it out, and all the ants go right to it.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 28, 2006)

I thought Tero went off the market? That stuff rocked! 

But I gotta agree if you've tried everything, and even fogging and tero doesnt work then its time to call a professional!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *youbeabitch* 
_I thought Tero went off the market? That stuff rocked! 

But I gotta agree if you've tried everything, and even fogging and tero doesnt work then its time to call a professional!_

 
Hmm...really? I haven't bought any in a long time. But, it does work. I'd say I about some maybe a year and a half ago.


----------



## cathythi (Jul 28, 2006)

yea get the terro, i just picked up the traps and they work like crazy, u can see the whole colony of ants go to it, and the next day they are gone, i got mine at target the other week, heres a link, http://www.terro.com/products.php?pr...iquid_ant_bait
good luck :dancey:


----------



## Tyester (Jul 28, 2006)

Ants would most likely be around after a nuclear apocolypse.


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_palmetto bugs make me want to stab something._

 





 i HATE them! we have 'em here in florida too...


----------



## Another Janice! (Jul 29, 2006)

Oh....the traps...I haven't tried those!!

Next time the little bastards come, I gonna get those!!!  Looks so much neater!


----------

